# North East TTOC meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

11th Feb 7:30 kick off at the OK diner on the A19 all welcome whose coming this week


----------



## 2elliot (Dec 7, 2014)

Is this 7.30 pm? What goes on at the meeting?

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep 7:30PM just a meet and a chat


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Anyone or will I be all on my own [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe, but it's exam season for me, so not sure yet.


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

I can make this and it's really close to where I am but I know my Mrs is getting me my TTOC membership for a birthday present on the 14th so 3 days after this meet


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

I will try and make it


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

HeroicBroccoli said:


> I can make this and it's really close to where I am but I know my Mrs is getting me my TTOC membership for a birthday present on the 14th so 3 days after this meet


I am sure that you would get a warm welcome with or without a membership card.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

HeroicBroccoli said:


> I can make this and it's really close to where I am but I know my Mrs is getting me my TTOC membership for a birthday present on the 14th so 3 days after this meet


Non members are welcome as well as members


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry Andy, for the second month, I have slipped a disc and cannot attend.
Happy New Year hopefully will be there for the March meet.
Physio sessions permitting.
[smiley=bigcry.gif]

Philip & Sue


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Might try to make this, keep looking at these threads then never end up getting there


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

philipcrolfe said:


> Sorry Andy, for the second month, I have slipped a disc and cannot attend.
> Happy New Year hopefully will be there for the March meet.
> Physio sessions permitting.
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Not good mate hope your on the mend ready for next month


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davectr said:


> Might try to make this, keep looking at these threads then never end up getting there


Go on you know you want to


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

I wont be able to make it tonight, i've had a fall at work and done my knee in.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm here, only one other Tt - an orange tts.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry about missing this got my wires crossed


----------



## 2elliot (Dec 7, 2014)

Good to meet a few members tonight. Very nice TTs'. No MK1s, though... maybe next month.


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

My bad on this, remembered it the morning after :/


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

HeroicBroccoli said:


> My bad on this, remembered it the morning after :/


I wouldn't wrong I got the wrong day and missed it


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> HeroicBroccoli said:
> 
> 
> > My bad on this, remembered it the morning after :/
> ...


Shame on you Andy at least i have got a busted knee as an excuse for not turning up.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

hey3688 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > HeroicBroccoli said:
> ...


It's my age mate [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

YELLOW_TT said:


> It's my age mate [smiley=bigcry.gif]


It's my drinking (see appropriate avatar)


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

HeroicBroccoli said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > It's my age mate [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


At least thats a good excuse


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

HeroicBroccoli said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > It's my age mate [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Now you mention it it could be a combination


----------

